# Rigid 4512 vs DeWalt 7491RS



## marlinspike (Mar 31, 2016)

I have space constraints that make something like a used cabinet saw out of the question. Whatever I use, I need to be able to wheel outside to actually cut, though a contractor saw like the 4512 should be mobile enough for that purpose. I read a lot of reports that the 4512 has machining issues, but then I saw a couple of posts that if the trunnion says "II" on it that problem is fixed. I can't find much post-supposed-fix info on it though.

The used market here is bad. I thought I had settled on the Delta 36-725, but after calling Delta I found there is almost no parts support for it. Apparently it is so Lowe's-exclusive that they never see Delta, just direct from China to Lowe's.

The primary use would be furniture making, and I understand that neither would be ideal for this, but this is the price range and space-constraint-range I'm in. Which of the two would be better? I would typically expect the contractor saw to be better, but I also typically expect Dewalt to make a better tool than Rigid.

While I'm asking, I crossed the Bosch 4100 off because I've read the Dewalt as a better fence - accurate?


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

Comparing a full size contractor saw with a portable jobsite saw is like comparing a full size Silverado pickup to a compact S-10. The lion's share of advantages go to the full size belt drive saws. The Delta 36-725 has a better track record than the R4512, and a better fence IMO. I haven't about parts issues from any 36-725 owners, and have read very few complaints. It's got a decent warranty, but hopefully you wont' need it. In a pinch, many of the parts from the Delta 36-5000 series should fit the 36-725. If you still find yourself leaning toward the R4512, I'd at least do some price comparisons and look into the Cman 21833 too....it's nearly identical, but has a 15 amp motor vs 13 amp. If you're not happy with any of these choices, you might consider a Grizzly hybrid G0771 or G0715P.....full enclosure, solid cast wings, stronger motors...the G0771 has cabinet mounted trunnions, the G0715P has a better fence. 

FWIW, a cabinet saw with a standard fence configuration takes up about the same footprint as any of the saws mentioned above. It isn't until you get into the extended capacity fences that they get wider.


----------



## marlinspike (Mar 31, 2016)

notskot said:


> FWIW, a cabinet saw with a standard fence configuration takes up about the same footprint as any of the saws mentioned above. It isn't until you get into the extended capacity fences that they get wider.


The problem is I don't have the room to set up any of the saws indoors and use it, just indoors to store it. When it comes time to use, I'd have to roll it outside.

When I called Delta to find out about getting a replacement fence (as an example), they told me any parts for it you have to order from Lowe's, and Lowe's told me "uh, we don't sell parts."


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah, I wouldn't cross off the delta just because of the parts issue. Its a really fantastic saw, I own one and have no complaints about it, and I've also never needed to replace a part. How often do you really need to replace a trunnion casting to begin with?


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

Keep in mind that you spoke with one person from each business. It might be worth talking with a second person from both places to see if the stories match.


----------



## marlinspike (Mar 31, 2016)

epicfail48 said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't cross off the delta just because of the parts issue. Its a really fantastic saw, I own one and have no complaints about it, and I've also never needed to replace a part. How often do you really need to replace a trunnion casting to begin with?


I happened to need to go to Lowe's today anyway, and looking at the floor model of the Delta it was really flimsy. The fence could be cocked to a 20 degree angle with it unlocked, and when you locked it, while it would become more square, it would only actually be square if you were very careful with it (and had something to reference it with). Also, no part of it was flat. I mean you could see with your eyes it wasn't flat. The fence would actually get hung up one the cast iron on one side. Is it just that the floor model was put together so poorly?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That fence is a solid fence. It's just not set up correctly.


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

The problem is the setup of the floor model. The fence on the Delta is a basically a Biesemeyer Lite t-square design, but with a split rail. A single rail is better, but the split rail really shouldn't be a huge factor. That fence is fully adjustable to as tight or loose as you want it. Once setup correctly , it should be parallel to the blade and stay tight to the rail every time.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

marlinspike said:


> I happened to need to go to Lowe's today anyway, and looking at the floor model of the Delta it was really flimsy. The fence could be cocked to a 20 degree angle with it unlocked, and when you locked it, while it would become more square, it would only actually be square if you were very careful with it (and had something to reference it with). Also, no part of it was flat. I mean you could see with your eyes it wasn't flat. The fence would actually get hung up one the cast iron on one side. Is it just that the floor model was put together so poorly?


Yeah, that's an issue with the floor model being put together by someone who only cared up to a minimum wage level. None of those problems are actually problems if the saws set up right


----------



## marlinspike (Mar 31, 2016)

So, now I'm between the Dewalt 7491RS and the Delta 36-725. The Dewalt is a good price right now, and further to it's advantage my long term plan would involve getting a good table saw in a few years, so it would be a handy tool to have in addition to a good table saw, unlike the Delta which would eventually be replaced by a better table saw. That said, is the Dewalt up to the task of making furniture(actual good furniture, not the youtube-woodworker who makes Ikea grade stuff at home kind of furniture)?


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

I have the DW7480 which is basically the same saw without the extra rip capacity and the stand, and it's a very capable saw. I use it in the shop and on job sites and I haven't thrown anything at it that it couldn't handle. The fence system is the best on the market for job site saws IMHO.


All that being said, I would get the Delta if you have the space. No reason to think it would need to be replaced in the next few years. Seems to be a solid saw. If anything you should add the DeWalt down the road, if you actually have a need for a portable saw.


----------



## marlinspike (Mar 31, 2016)

A guy just put on craigslist what looks to be a very good condition Jet Proshop with the steels wings for under $600. Comes with a lot of accessories too, including a mobile base. I hadn't looked at these because of how out of my price range they are - presumably this is at least as good as the Delta 36-725?


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

marlinspike said:


> A guy just put on craigslist what looks to be a very good condition Jet Proshop with the steels wings for under $600. Comes with a lot of accessories too, including a mobile base. I hadn't looked at these because of how out of my price range they are - presumably this is at least as good as the Delta 36-725?





That's well over $1k new depending on accessories. Nothing really special just that IMO Jet stuff seems to be overpriced. 

For $600 it's probably a deal. Find out if it has cast iron wings or stamped, also standard fence or extended.

I see these saws go from anywhere from $500-800 around my parts, depending on what's included.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Just noticed you said stamped wings. If it has an extended fence than I would say fair price. If not than a little high. Also depends on other included items...


----------



## marlinspike (Mar 31, 2016)

Chamfer said:


> That's well over $1k new depending on accessories. Nothing really special just that IMO Jet stuff seems to be overpriced.
> 
> For $600 it's probably a deal. Find out if it has cast iron wings or stamped, also standard fence or extended.
> 
> I see these saw go from anywhere from $500-800 around my parts, depending on what's included.


Stamped wings, standard fence, mobile base, 4 blades (2 of which I can tell from the photo are Freud, one of those being a dado stack), featherboard, woodcraft 1000se mitre fence, blade lock, and push stick.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

marlinspike said:


> Stamped wings, standard fence, mobile base, 4 blades (2 of which I can tell from the photo are Freud, one of those being a dado stack), featherboard, woodcraft 1000se mitre fence, blade lock, and push stick.





I would say that's a fair deal at $600, not a steal, but fair.


----------



## marlinspike (Mar 31, 2016)

Is it not a problem that the stamped wings aren't smooth? That's unlike anything else i looked at.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

marlinspike said:


> Is it not a problem that the stamped wings aren't smooth? That's unlike anything else i looked at.




Generally stamped wings have grooves that aren't on the same plane as the table on the saw. That doesn't count them out, they're just not as nice as cast iron wings, which tend to be more true to the table and more sturdy.

There are plenty of guys that get by with stamped wings so it's not a deal breaker. You can always buy the CI wings aftermarket if you want them.


----------



## marlinspike (Mar 31, 2016)

I just noticed something in the pictures of the Jet: it's from 2002. That seems kind of old, yet new enough that it's made in Taiwan. Probably not worth it now?


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

marlinspike said:


> So, now I'm between the Dewalt 7491RS and the Delta 36-725.


Which surface would you rather have to get a board settled for an accurate cut?


















The Jet Proshop is a nice saw. Hybrid design, full size cast iron top, belt drive induction motor, nice fence. Cabinet mounted trunnions...similar guts to the Laguna Fusion saw, but has a better fence. The steel wings are the lesser of the possible evils of lower cost saws for sure....plus they can be easily upgraded if you want. It's got everything you'll need. It's worth a look and a fair offer IMO....$600 isn't bad.


----------



## mharrington5150 (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm in the same boat as you, a 9x12 shed is my work shop. I have a ryobi table saw TG that folds and has wheels. It is pretty accurate, just make some checks before cutting. Square is important. I too build furniture. Just remember the tools don't make the man, the man makes the tools, all things can be adapted

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## marlinspike (Mar 31, 2016)

mharrington5150 said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, a 9x12 shed is my work shop. I have a ryobi table saw TG that folds and has wheels. It is pretty accurate, just make some checks before cutting. Square is important. I too build furniture. Just remember the tools don't make the man, the man makes the tools, all things can be adapted
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


After considering just how much free shed space I really have given that the shed is also a workshop area, that the shed has unregulated climate in a coastal area that averages 3.5-5.5 inches of rain every month, and cost concerns, I ended up going with the Dewalt 7491RS. I know $158 isn't much in the life of the tool, but for me it was the difference between the Dewalt and a Forrest blade and the Delta and using the blade that comes with it for the time being. Its tabletop has a significantly larger area in front of the blade that the 7480 (the 7491RS has 7 9/16" of table before the blade), and it doesn't feel like its tabletop size will be much of a problem. After assembling and adjusting everything last night (Dewalt lies when they say it is set up accurately from the factory, every aspect other than the blade alignment and bevel angle needed adjustment), I think this should work out well. The fence seems very accurate and consistent following my adjustments. The one downside to it is the flip-fence deisgn for supporting large piece means you have to either remove the clips that hold the push stick and get creative when making jigs that slide on the fence, remove the secondary fence/push stick clips when you want to use said jig, or for $75 shipped you can get a second fence assembly and modify that and just throw that on when using those jigs.

Hoping to start using it this weekend if I can source the wood I need.


----------



## mharrington5150 (Feb 23, 2016)

You can do it

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

